# Fenster unsichtbar machen, bzw verstecken



## Jensi (13. April 2004)

Hallo.
Da ich noch nicht so fit in C++ bin hoffe ich ihr könnt mir helfen.

Also ich möchte gerne ein Fenster indem ein Prozess läuft für den Kunden unsichtbar machen, oder minimieren und hinter der Task - Leiste verstecken. So wie z.B. ein Loginfenster bei Win2000.

Falls es noch hilfrewich ist, ich programmiere mit .NET. Vielleicht ist da ja die Funktion dann anders als bei anderen C++ Programmen.

Danke schon mal 

Gruß Jens


----------



## Kachelator (13. April 2004)

Bersuch mal das:

```
::ShowWindow( Hwnd, SW_HIDE );  // unsichtbar
::ShowWindow( Hwnd, SW_SHOW );  // sichtbar
```
Hwnd brauche ich nicht zu erklären, oder?


----------



## Jensi (14. April 2004)

Hallo.

Danke für die Antwort. Ich glaube ich hab mein Problem etwas ungenau beschrieben. Vielleicht ist die Erklärung besser.
Ich möchte aus meinem Programm ein vorhandenes Programm starten und das minimieren.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Kachelator (14. April 2004)

Das soltle möglich sein, wenn du die neue Anwendung mit CreateProcess() startest. Als einen der Parameter kannst du ein _lpStartupInfo _ übergeben, in das du auch Fenstereigenschaften eintragen kannst.


----------

